# Wiles Fire & Equ Co. Colorado Models



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea its me again.

My next project came in the mail today from Colorado Models.
This poor old structure.









tho its in better shape, I plan to rebuild to something like this on the paper









I have lots of 1/8" styrene to build a false back which the trees will hide.
I bought an extra sheet of brick to fill in windows and extra roofing for what ever .
later


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Boy you just a busy beaver lately aint ya.................*


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

*RE: Wiles Fire & Equ Co. Colorado Models*

Looking forward allready to the end result!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Time management

before work today , I spray pained the panels and window parts.
Had a really late lunch so i weathered the panels.
Came home tonight and installed some of them
I figured this time its easier to make each panel first before building the structure.









red spray paint
ford tractor gray
acrilic latex paints for motar. then after it dried I UV matt finish to protect it.
Now I need to mow.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 05/06/2009 6:19 PM
Time management

before work today , I spray pained the panels and window parts.
Had a really late lunch so i weathered the panels.
Came home tonight and installed some of them
I figured this time its easier to make each panel first before building the structure.









red spray paint
ford tractor gray
acrilic latex paints for motar. then after it dried I UV matt finish to protect it.
Now I need to mow.



I came up with a real easy way to do bricks recently. I first used the grey concrete craft paint slightly watered down just slathered on to get in all the grout lines. I then wiped it off the surface. No need to be real careful about it. Finally, I was making some peal and stick cork gaskets for my JBLs the other day and realized that I could just stick a piece on a flat piece of wood and use it like a stamp pad to coat the bricks but not the recessed grout lines. Works real well too. Just paint brick red paint on the cork and stamp the building reloading every few stamps. If you do get it in the mortar lines, it's a simple matter to go back over it with more grey and stamp the red again.

The craft paints and peal and stick cork sheeting are available at Michaels and other crafts' stores.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Wiles Fire & Equ Co. Colorado Models*

good idea Todd 
got some sides up tonight


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

why do you need a false back?

Are you using the styrne to re enforce the structure?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Wiles Fire & Equ Co. Colorado Models*

False back , meaning, it won't be seen so I did not want to buy another kit . I need to find an old small water tower and stuff for the roof.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

friday evening.


----------



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)

*RE: Wiles Fire & Equ Co. Colorado Models*

That really turned out nice!!! I really like the night photos with the lights on!!!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

*RE: Wiles Fire & Equ Co. Colorado Models*

Very realistic looking building, beautifull weathered!! 
Those lights are great. Is one light more yellow/orange than the others, or is it the picture? If it is a different color; I like the effect! It gives a realistic look; in 'real' also not all lights shine the same.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Wiles Fire & Equ Co. Colorado Models*

Yellow LED helps keeps bugs away from the door. The white one on the left will have the company sign under it. 
Members in our club have lighted buildings and I have always liked it but finally got around to do ng that on mine. 

There is two office lights on also but the interiors will be done next winter. I n to vent the roof, the ice/water shield will make it very hot.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Guess he just got lazy and stared to kit bash instead. Later RJD


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Came out very nice.


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Marty I'm sure others would like to have your cast offs but you could use your old buildings for door prizes at your thingy thing. Might have a raffel too.

Tom Thornton


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: Wiles Fire & Equ Co. Colorado Models*

Great looking addition Marty!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee Marty.... What took you so long? Have to build a real house in between times of letting the glue dry?????

Super job.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Wiles Fire & Equ Co. Colorado Models*

heres a more clearer,lighter shot from last night. 

Stan
I tried to stretch it out alittle to enjoy it.
I have materials coming for a 3 story unit


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 05/12/2009 3:27 PM
heres a more clearer,lighter shot from last night. 

Stan
I tried to stretch it out a little to enjoy it.
I have materials coming for a 3 story unit










Great effect ! Nice job.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By toddalin on 05/06/2009 7:32 PM
Posted By NTCGRR on 05/06/2009 6:19 PM
Time management

before work today , I spray pained the panels and window parts.
Had a really late lunch so i weathered the panels.
Came home tonight and installed some of them
I figured this time its easier to make each panel first before building the structure.









red spray paint
ford tractor gray
acrilic latex paints for motar. then after it dried I UV matt finish to protect it.
Now I need to mow.



*I came up with a real easy way to do bricks recently. I first used the grey concrete craft paint slightly watered down just slathered on to get in all the grout lines. I then wiped it off the surface. No need to be real careful about it. Finally, I was making some peal and stick cork gaskets for my JBLs the other day and realized that I could just stick a piece on a flat piece of wood and use it like a stamp pad to coat the bricks but not the recessed grout lines. Works real well too. Just paint brick red paint on the cork and stamp the building reloading every few stamps.* If you do get it in the mortar lines, it's a simple matter to go back over it with more grey and stamp the red again.

The craft paints and peal and stick cork sheeting are available at Michaels and other crafts' stores.





Thanks for the structure modeling tip for painting simulated bricks. I will give it a try when I get to that stage on one of my own structures.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Wiles Fire & Equ Co. Colorado Models*

Marty, that last night shot is remarkable  Great job!


----------

